# Zama Carb



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Carb is on a ryobi weed eater Carb is a Zama C1U. Engine would start but not revup and would die after a few seconds. Then to restart you would have to hold the throttle wide open with chock off, then would die after a few seconds.

I took the carb apart, cleaned with carb cleaner through all the holes, blew them out with compressed air. Installled new gaskets diaghrams, needle. I set the meteriing lever to specs in Zama repair manual. I then installed the carb on the engine hooked up the lines and controls. I then poured gas in the tank. Before I could push the primer bulb or pull the starter rope gas was running out of the carb. Took it apart checked the needle and seat, no dirt settings still good. Put it back together, same thing. Any suggestion where to go next. The other thing I noticed is that when I push the primer it pumps gas out the return line. Is this the way the primer bulb works or is something wrong there also?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Might have the primer hooked up wrong, on a Ryobi, the primer sucks fuel through the carburetor and returns it to the tank, if fuel is flowing from primer to carburetor, the lines are reversed.


----------



## madmanmoose (Aug 26, 2006)

I have worked on a few roybi's before I found when the diaphrams go they suck to much gas into the crankcase after changing the diaphrams remove the 4 screws on the crankcase cover and drain the fuel out and reasemble and try again


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The metering lever on the C1U should be flush with the housing using a straight edge. Some manuals are misleading and state either flush or .012 clearance. If you set it flush it should rev better. Have a nice day. Geo


----------

